# The Array File is not compatible to the Destination Script array!



## Harry (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm using a Kontakt instrument ATOM - if I edit a patch and save it, then try and re-load that patch, I'm getting an error message:

"The Array File is not compatible to the Destination Script array!"

Can anyone advise what this can mean, and if there is something I can do to fix?

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 14, 2017)

Hmmm, works fine here.

There are two places where you can load NKA files in ATOM. Are you sure you're loading the NKA preset in the correct place?


----------



## Harry (Nov 14, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm, works fine here.
> 
> There are two places where you can load NKA files in ATOM. Are you sure you're loading the NKA preset in the correct place?


2 places? I didn't know that. I'm using the Upwards Arrow icon to the right of the patch name. Did you also get the 40 Bonus Presets? I get the error message trying to load those too (from the same place). Is there another way to load?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeah, I think I have them, they work fine over here...


----------



## sleepingtiger (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm having the same issue with the bonus presets. Was a solution found? Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 27, 2018)

You're not loading them from the correct button on the GUI.


----------



## sleepingtiger (Apr 27, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You're not loading them from the correct button on the GUI.


I'm attempting to load them from what's labeled as the "load" button in the manual which is an upward pointing arrow. I can't figure out what the other option would be. Can you help with that?


----------



## sleepingtiger (Apr 27, 2018)

Okay, I figured this out. For the sake of anyone else who encounters this: The folder of the bonus presets contains duplicate nka files of every preset. The duplicates have the characters "._" at the beginning of the file name. Attempting to load the files with "._" as the first characters produces the error I mentioned. Simply scrolling past all of those files and loading the similarly named files without "._" produced the desired results. This is done using the upward arrow icon on the gui.


----------

